# Anyone up for troubleshooting?



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

I just completed a Conqueror Fuzz clone. I've done 7 pedals before this and made sure to get all the joints and values right. I give it 9v and I got nothing. I was so pissed I bought a clone on ebay to check against what I did and it looks damn similar. I'm will to ship to you to figure it out. Anyone up for it? I have not installed a LED yet but don't think that matters.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Aug 30, 2021)

We would be happy to help you troubleshoot your build right here if that’s ok with you. Might save you the cost of postage. Can you share some pics of your board?

and no, the LED doesn’t matter


----------



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

If you need a specific shot let me know and thanks


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 30, 2021)

Do you have bypass?


----------



## matt3310 (Aug 30, 2021)

Where do you live? I might be able to help.


----------



## matt3310 (Aug 30, 2021)

Transformer doesn't look soldered. Or am I seeing things?


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 30, 2021)

I think it’s soldered in the wrong area


----------



## matt3310 (Aug 30, 2021)

Can you post a pic of the back side of the board?


----------



## uranium_jones (Aug 30, 2021)

Any chance the hot wire from the output jack is touching the back of that one potentiometer? On that note, are you not using dust caps at all?

Also the bottom lug of the spdt switch seems like it's not soldered, but that could be the angle.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 30, 2021)

DeeBattery said:


> If you need a specific shot let me know and thanks



It may not be the problem but this is not good!


----------



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

Those connections all look like they should be able to be soldered from the 4 or 3 holes and still be the same connection. I'm close to Chicago and I came take this apart in a few min to show the backside.


----------



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

I checked with a multimeter and it's clean from 6 to1. Nothing is touching and bare connections


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 30, 2021)

Do you have sound in bypass?


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 30, 2021)

Here is another thread from earlier this month with placement 





__





						Does This Conqueror Fuzz 42TM013 Orientation Look Right
					

Fam,  Does this look right to you?  There's a lot of holes and I don't want to goof this up!  Thanks in advance.




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## matt3310 (Aug 30, 2021)

according to PedalPCB in the other thread, the wires on the transformer are in the wrong holes.


----------



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

I do have sound in bypass. So the only joint made on the 2ndary side is the middle?


----------



## matt3310 (Aug 30, 2021)

Worth a try


----------



## carlinb17 (Aug 30, 2021)

That’s what the other one reports, I actually have two of those pcbs coming tomorrow so keep us posted please


----------



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

Alright, I'll take the 2 outside legs out of the 2ndary out. 🤞


----------



## music6000 (Aug 30, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> That’s what the other one reports, I actually have two of those pcbs coming tomorrow so keep us posted please


The latest PCB's are drawn up for the Transformer!


----------



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

I just completed a Conqueror Fuzz clone. I've done 7 pedals before this and made sure to get all the joints and values right. I give it 9v and I got nothing. I was so pissed I bought a clone on ebay to check against what I did and it looks damn similar. I'm will to ship to you to figure it out. Anyone up for it? I have not installed a LED yet but don't think that matters.


----------



## DeeBattery (Aug 30, 2021)

That was the problem! Only solder the green and you're good. Thanks for everyone's and keep building.


----------

